# cutting bait on the 24-105???



## jdramirez (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm quite fond of the 24-105 by Canon. It was my first L lens so it holds a special place in my heart.

I bought one in December of 2011 for 900 and change, I think... and I used it for a year and then I sold it for 850 give or take. And I bought another for 750.

I'm now mulling over selling the recent one for 700, if I can get that price, and then buying a new one foot around 550. So basically what I'm doing is just riding the depreciation wave down and minimizing my losses while still using new gear that is basically under warranty.

But... is it worth continuing to do that? I contend the 25-105 is a solid contributor to my lineup, but it has never been my go-to lens. Yes there is the tamron which I chose not to acknowledge, and of course the Canon 24-70 f2.8L mkii... but I'm willing to play the 24-105 game until the sigma comes out with the 24-70 f2... if they ever do. Then... at that point I'll make my decision between the Canon or the sigma... 

What to do... what to do.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 16, 2014)

What to do.....

Buy the 24-70 f/2.8L II, sell the 24-105 and don't look back.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 16, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> What to do.....
> 
> Buy the 24-70 f/2.8L II, sell the 24-105 and don't look back.



I was pricing a 200-400 f/4L 1.4x today... it isn't THAT far out of my price range...

I have to sell my 70-200 mkii, and then I have to come up with $6,000... and I'm not sure where the cash will come from... but it's fun to figure out the problem.


----------



## Random Orbits (Mar 17, 2014)

Seems like it might be worth your while to buy/sell that lens as long as the price differential remains that large... even if you don't choose to use it/keep it.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 17, 2014)

Random Orbits said:


> Seems like it might be worth your while to buy/sell that lens as long as the price differential remains that large... even if you don't choose to use it/keep it.



I think I'm just getting itchy for an upgrade... and maintaining the status quo isn't that appealing.


----------

